# Sneezing!



## Emilylorna (Aug 14, 2016)

Lenny can't stop sneezing. Just in the last week Lenny has had stinky teething breath but very happy and full of life. We've just spent a few days at my parents and Lenny has been sneezing non stop with a runny nose. He's also started to settle considerably more in the evenings when he used to be crazy. I was at first thinking this was a good thing but now he's sneezing like mad especially when waking up and has a clear runny nose. He's not lost his appetite and is still very happy and waggy tails all the time just lots of sneezing a settling down a lot more in the evening (not sure if connected?). Do you think he has a cold? I did read potentially allergy but nothing ha changed in his diet and no new environments for him. Is it possible for dogs to have cold?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

If he is well in himself - eating and pooping as normal I would leave it for a few days and see if it settles. It might be that something at your parents house got literally up his nose! 
Stinky breath is not something that mine suffered from (or maybe I did not notice )
I'm not sure about dogs and colds - if the discharge from his nose or his eyes is yellowish I would see the vet as soon as. As it is a weird weekend that probably means either tomorrow morning if they have a space or not til Tuesday.
My feeling is wait til Tuesday from what you have said and he will probably be fine.


----------



## Emilylorna (Aug 14, 2016)

Marzi said:


> If he is well in himself - eating and pooping as normal I would leave it for a few days and see if it settles. It might be that something at your parents house got literally up his nose!
> Stinky breath is not something that mine suffered from (or maybe I did not notice )
> I'm not sure about dogs and colds - if the discharge from his nose or his eyes is yellowish I would see the vet as soon as. As it is a weird weekend that probably means either tomorrow morning if they have a space or not til Tuesday.
> My feeling is wait til Tuesday from what you have said and he will probably be fine.



Of course you were entirely correct and I was a crazy worried puppy mummy who still took him to the vet on NYE. An allergic reaction- a big old steroid injection and we are now down to only a few sneezes here and there! I should learn to try and relax as my partner says...but he's my baby! 

Just had bath and smelling sweet.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

